# New P229 9mm owner



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, i got a quick question. On new sigs do you have to lubricate them before you use it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know about other people, but I would recommend cleaning and lubing any new handgun before shooting it. Generally they have too much lube from the factory and are fine to shoot, but you would be better off giving it a quick cleaning and lube before shooting it. Just my .02  

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't think you have to but I would wipe off all the factory gunk and apply my own lube as if I were cleaning and lubing it like regular.


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

Sig recommends & uses Militec-1 to lube the gun in all critical areas. A sampler size (1 ounce) should have been incuded in the pistol case. Clean, inspect & lube as necessary before firing. Wipe off excess to avoid creation of an abrasive slurry. Militec is the official military lube adopted to address a jamming issue in weapons used in Iraq. If you encounter problems purchasing from a local supply source, check EBay. Enjoy your new Sig!


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm still a newbie to this, but what parts are supposed to be lube?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Did your gun come with an owners manual?


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

> I would recommend cleaning and lubing any new handgun before shooting it.


I would agree 100% with this. Even a Glock.


----------



## ya0 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for clearing it up for me guys!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I always clean and lube any gun I bring in to the collection. I just like knowing what is in there and you can't know without looking. A quick take down and cleaning isn't going to cost me anything but a little time but the peace of mind from knowing exactly in in and on my pistol is well worth it.

Good luck with your Sig. I have a 226 9mm and 229 .40 S&W and love them both.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

ajunkyarddog said:


> Sig recommends & uses Militec-1 to lube the gun in all critical areas. A sampler size (1 ounce) should have been incuded in the pistol case. Clean, inspect & lube as necessary before firing. Wipe off excess to avoid creation of an abrasive slurry. Militec is the official military lube adopted to address a jamming issue in weapons used in Iraq. If you encounter problems purchasing from a local supply source, check EBay. Enjoy your new Sig!


Old thread I know.. But saw this statement..

Interesting and good to know about Militec-1.. as a few months back I bought a bottle that I didn't realize how HUGE it was.. Now I've got a lifetime supply of the stuff. big ole' bottle.

I can say a couple months in the safe the rails are STILL wet and ready to shoot. Though I'm sure I'd wipe down nice then reapply a little first at the range.


----------



## VltNolia (Oct 3, 2008)

My first recent Handgun was the P229. My wife and I used it at the Range for the very first time and We loved it!


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, Sig folk. I rented a P229 at the range the other day (in .40SW) and it was awful. In a single box of 50 rounds it had at least 10 failures to feed. Since it's not mine, I didn't strip it to see how dirty it was, but this isn't what I would have expected from a Sig. Any ideas? Are P229s sensitive to anything special, like worn mag springs or dirt in the mechanism? This is the only gun I've tried at this range that had real problems and I was surprised. Tell me "they aren't all like that."


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

JustRick said:


> Hey, Sig folk. I rented a P229 at the range the other day (in .40SW) and it was awful. In a single box of 50 rounds it had at least 10 failures to feed. Since it's not mine, I didn't strip it to see how dirty it was, but this isn't what I would have expected from a Sig. Any ideas? Are P229s sensitive to anything special, like worn mag springs or dirt in the mechanism? This is the only gun I've tried at this range that had real problems and I was surprised. Tell me "they aren't all like that."


"They aren't all like that". Probably dirty and not lubed. SiG's don't like to run dry. I wouldn't judge an entire line of manufacture on one rental. Go back another time and have them field strip it before you take it on line. If it's dirty, ask them to clean and lube it, choose another to rent or walk away. I think this may be more of a reflection on the facility than the firearm.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> "They aren't all like that". Probably dirty and not lubed. SiG's don't like to run dry. I wouldn't judge an entire line of manufacture on one rental. Go back another time and have them field strip it before you take it on line. If it's dirty, ask them to clean and lube it, choose another to rent or walk away. I think this may be more of a reflection on the facility than the firearm.


Good point -- I wasn't judging all Sigs based on this. Honest! This is a VERY popular indoor range, and I know they clean their guns regularly (I've seen them doing it), but I imagine that it's hard to keep up with 80-100 rentals. Maybe they just need to have a teenager who spends 30 hours a week doing nothing but cleaning guns.

P.S. I was just trying to estimate the total number of guns they have -- they have revolver (everything from .22 to .50 magnum), 9mm, .40SW, and .45 ACP sections, a few stragglers (GAP and the FN FiveseveN), plus a selection of rifles including FN bullpups and AR-15s. Three cases, three shelves in each, probably 12 rows of 8-12 handguns -- I was probably low. Counting the rifles I think they have more than 125 rentals. Wow.)


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Didn't think you were rushing to judgement. Just wanted to make sure you tempered your reaction to the situation at hand is all. No harm no foul. Wade's or Sam's? I've got a brother who lives in Renton. Next time I'm headed up that way I'll try to drop by one or both to check it out myself. Maybe I'll give a shout out beforehand as well :smt023


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Didn't think you were rushing to judgement. Just wanted to make sure you tempered your reaction to the situation at hand is all. No harm no foul. Wade's or Sam's? I've got a brother who lives in Renton. Next time I'm headed up that way I'll try to drop by one or both to check it out myself. Maybe I'll give a shout out beforehand as well :smt023


Wade's, but I'm stopping by Sam's tomorrow. It's hard to believe that there are only two privately-owned indoor ranges in the Everett-Seattle area.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I swear I didn't double-post. It was gremlins...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Must be an echo in here...


----------

